# Blackwater, toobers galore



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't like crowds. I do like the river. Put in at the ramp in blackwater, there were 50 vehicles parked at the ramp, one had a boat trailer behind it... piled in and started trolling upstream only to find 3,654 tubers mostly drunk and headed down river. Finally made it up to a bar without people on it and set up. I decided I'd walk and throw the bug at the deep bank across from us. Managed a little bass and a bream, some kind of sunfish. Water was very clear, logs and cover everywhere, would like to fish the area again. Ended up busting the shaft on my riptide on the way back, other wise, a good time.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hahaha you should have seen Gantt Lake this afternoon after church!!! tubers/jet skiers all over the place....surprised no one got run over while I was there. Ohhhh and the NO WAKE zones don't matter!!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, I didn't even think about tubers and canoers in my search for uncrowded places. I have pictures but the dang forum ain't letting me upload.

Got em! And yes, little man wanted to kiss both fish


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Water level probably rose a foot from all the toobers peeing in the river, and then you let that precious youngun kiss a fish from that urinal. He'll get you for that when he's old enough to figure it out. :whistling:


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

The brightly colored bream is a Red breasted Sunfish, better known around here as a Redbelly.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Not sure, if you look at the way his "ears" are outlined it doesn't match any red belly pictures I can find. The closest one I saw was a spotted sunfish. He was even brighter when I pulled him out of the water at first, neat looking.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Longear sunfish.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

We are going up mid week one afternoon. We wade the creeks throwing beetle spins. Lots of fish to be caught 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That sounds like fun, take a popping bug if any of you do the fly rod thing. How far up do y'all go before getting in?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

When I was a teenager the Memorial Day crowd that goes to the beach now went tubing! Be thankful they started going to the beach!


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

sure said:


> Not sure, if you look at the way his "ears" are outlined it doesn't match any red belly pictures I can find. The closest one I saw was a spotted sunfish. He was even brighter when I pulled him out of the water at first, neat looking.


Pumpkinseed , red belly


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Fish have ears??
I call that a pumpkinseed and also have called them "lil turds"


----------

